# battery life on 4.2....what are your experiences?



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

OK, i never got great battery life on 4.1.1 but it was completely acceptable.
something i would get is about 18 hours on a charge, mostly wifi and i would get about 2-2.5 hrs screen on time.
fast forward to 4.2
i have clean installed a few different 4.2 ROM's and all are the same.
i am getting about 10 hours on mostly wifi with Just over 1hour screen on time.
i have taken great care of my battery life in terms of rogue apps.
i dont have anything out of the ordinary keeping the phone awake, no unusual partial wakelocks, phone goes into deep sleep.
i have disabled google location, and google now. i keep wifi off when not using it, same goes for BT and GPS. I just dont know what i can do now.
i have also tried 2 different batteries (both OEM samsung batteries)
is this normal? wondering what you are all seeing.
i may even go back to AOKP 4.1.2 and see if i get the 2-2.5 hours screen time.


----------



## xbdarkman (Feb 19, 2012)

if i were you i'd try going back to aokp 4.1.2 to see if you get the 2-2.5 hrs of screen on time.

i usually have one rom backed up that has everything working w/ awesome battery life (aokp milestone 6 ics).

maybe it's getting close to the end of the life of your battery?


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

xbdarkman said:


> if i were you i'd try going back to aokp 4.1.2 to see if you get the 2-2.5 hrs of screen on time.
> 
> i usually have one rom backed up that has everything working w/ awesome battery life (aokp milestone 6 ics).
> 
> *maybe it's getting close to the end of the life of your battery?*


thats what i though...but the second battery i swapped in for a day has maybe 5 charges on it. battery was still terrible.







will be trying 4.1.2 once i get a full charge on my phone today.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

wipe battery stats 100x


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Barf said:


> wipe battery stats 100x


nope 100x isn't enough. 500x for maximum wipeage









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Barf said:


> nope 100x isn't enough. 500x for maximum wipeage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you guys crack me up...lol
flashing AOKP 4.1.2 now. we'll see how it goes tonight.

am i the only one that is seeing terrible life out of 4.2 without some sort of explination? most "my battery life sucks" threads are related to a rogue app...but i can't pin it to ANYTHING other than 4.2 itself


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I've been overseas with no coverage since 4.2 dropped so I can't comment on battery usage other than Wi-Fi only. I get over 4 he's screen time on one charge with airplane mode on. Close to 5.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Barf said:


> I've been overseas with no coverage since 4.2 dropped so I can't comment on battery usage other than Wi-Fi only. I get over 4 he's screen time on one charge with airplane mode on. Close to 5.


that doesn't help me at all.....lol. thanks for chiming in though. always nice to hear stuff like this. i am hoping it is only me seeing this and i am just overlooking SOMETHING.


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

My battery has actually gotten better since moving to 4.2 ... I got 2.5 hours screen on time on all 4g today for example.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Battery life for me on 4.2 has been better thus far for me.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

For the most part I have *no* signal where I work, and the town I'm working in is pretty bad by itself. There are certain areas of the building I _do_ get signal in so I rarely turn on airplane mode unless I know I'm not going anywhere for extended amounts of time.
I was just talking to a co-worker today about how I think I'm getting better battery life out of 4.2.
Right now I'm at just over 11 hours and at 24%. Which is unheard of for such a dead zone for me.
BUT I only have 32minutes screen on time. So it is what it is.
I will add that video was some of that screen on time...


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

OK, thanks for the help so far. as for my first day BACK on 4.1.2, i was REALLY pushing my phone. streaming some music, TONS of forum checking, messaging, calling, youtube watching. i was sitting at 7hours, 24% battery left, and 1 hour 32 minutes screen on time. and this was 50/50 wifi and 4g. so 4.1.2 is DEFINITELY better than 4.2 for me....which makes me sad.

flashing back to a 4.2 ROM to see how it works out. will report back....but its not looking good for me.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Every version has used more battery IMO.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

Barf said:


> wipe battery stats 100x


That doesn't do a damn thing


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

JagoX said:


> That doesn't do a damn thing


No, he is right. If you wipe your batt stats moar than three times it makes your battery last 100x longer. Srsly.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> No, he is right. If you wipe your batt stats moar than three times it makes your battery last 100x longer. Srsly.


so true...i made a script to wipe stats 803 times and my battery lasts all day long...its great....../sarcasm

anyway, back on topic.
i Flashed back to 4.1.2 on monday...really went through the paces TRYING to kill the battery between the time i got off work and the time i went to bed. i was at almost 7 hours, with 20-something percent left and over an hour and a half screen on time. so my batteries seem OK.
yesterday, i flashed the CM10.1 nightly Kang ROM. and it seems my battery life has bounced back. i was at an hour and a half screen on time after 7 hours off the charger, with about 15% left. however i did an extreme amount of streaming. an hour of pandora over LTE, and about 2 hours of google music over wifi streaming to my Bluetooth sound system. I am back on track IMO. glad to be back on 4.2 also.


----------

